
Fandrop - Please vote for our startup in the #fnDemo contest - hoag
https://www.fandrop.com/drop/never-search-for-jobs-or-talent-again-venturocket-connects-the-right-people-with-the-perfect-jobs-faster
======
hoag
We get 10 votes for every tweet, so please share! Thanks!

